
Ask HN: How to make statistics about tech in demand based on location? - eulji
I&#x27;d like to make a statistics about desired tech stack per country. What would be the most sensible way to do it ?
======
brudgers
Determining which statistics and creating a technical definition of "desired
tech stack" might be where I would start. Though I'd be the first to admit
that where I would start may be orthogonal to sensible.

~~~
eulji
Jobs ads for example: "whatever position" but keywords : ruby, rails, ember,
hula, dancing etc @ Berlin

What people search for

anything else ?

~~~
brudgers
Thanks for the answer. Unfortunately, I still don't understand what exactly
the question is about.

Good luck.

